

Google Adwords Runs on MySQL (Ex-Googler) - jeremynolan
http://xooglers.blogspot.com/2005/12/lets-get-real-database.html

======
CalmQuiet
Interesting history about the Google decision-making process. Unfortunately
the comments on the post (December 2005) start to degrade into a (rather
obsolete) discussion of MySQL vs Oracle vs. PostgreSQL .

The only thing that _hasn't_ change since then about evaluations of MySQL as a
database is the "religious"-like heat (pros & cons) that accompanied what
could be a useful analysis of pros & cons.

Since I don't have a need for transactions, have a few years of experience
w/MySQL, and have it in my coding habits (as well as on servers of all clients
to date)... I confess that I just keep scanning for possible persuasions why I
should be jumping anywhere else. [ though I also confess hoping that the new
Sun overlords will push to address its competitiveness... outside commercial-
grade version ]

